# Die Klopapiermafia



## Damokles (27. November 2009)

Vorwort:
Ich hör Euch schon wieder rumnölen:"Der will sich nur wichtig machen!", trotzdem halte ich es einfach 
für meine Bürgerpflicht Euch über dunkle Machenschaften von verschiedensten Institutionen aufzuklären.
Die Rede ist von Verschwörungen die uns allen, oder zumindest den meisten von uns Normalsterblichen 
das Leben schwer machen.
Darum hab ich beschlossen, unregelmäßig regelmäßig darüber zu berichten und aufzuklären.
Ich bin mir sicher, so manches Auge öffnen zu können. 
Die Ungläubigen unter Euch, bitte ich allerdings diese Texte als Scherz anzusehen. 
Denn Euch kann dann auch ich nicht mehr helfen!
Und los gehts...



Die Toilettenpapiermafia.

Ich habe diese Erkenntnisse schon so ziemlich jedem seriösen Nachrichtensender unterbreitet.
Die haben sich allerdings, ohne Nennung von Gründen, geweigert, das so zu veröffentlichen. 
Ich vermute mal, daß ihnen dieses Thema zu brisant ist.
Vielleicht sind da auch Bestechungsgelder in nicht unerheblicher Höhe geflossen?
Da bisher noch keine Zahlungen bei mir eingegangen sind, veröffentliche ich es eben selbst!
Die Welt muss es erfahren. 

Frage:
Wozu braucht man eigentlich Klopapier, wo doch jeder gesunde Mensch über zehn Finger verfügt?

Das hat sich wohl auch die Klopapierindustrie gefragt, da sie nach Markteinführung ihres Produkts mit
sinkenden Absatzzahlen zu kämpfen hatten.
Also beauftragten sie kurzerhand findige Wissenschaftler mit der Suche nach Patentlösungen,
um den Absatz ihres Produkts rapide ansteigen zu lassen.
Und tatsächlich erfanden diese, nach eingehenden Toilettengangstudien, 
die ultimative Arschpapiervernichtungsapperatur.

Den Tiefspüler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich erkläre mal was ich meine:
Und zwar befindet sich mittig in der Kloschüssel, direkt senkrecht unter der Enddarmaustrittsöffnung, 
eine Art "Wasserreservoir". Das soll dem Kaufinteressenten, der sich auf der Suche nach einem solchen Sanitärartikel macht, 
hygienische Gründe vorgaukeln.

Das Verkaufsargument Nummer 1 ist wohl:
Geruchsbelästigungen durch das Verdauungsendprodukt seien ausgeschlossen, sobald es sich unter einer Wasseroberfläche befindet.
Ja, nee. Is klar! Für wie blöd halten die uns denn? Daß man nach einem Vollbad nicht mehr stinkt, klingt doch für jeden plausibel!
Mir ist bisher niemand bekannt, der, nur um diese These nachzuprüfen, nach erfolgreicher Verrichtung seine Nase
unter die Wasseroberfläche drückte um seinen Nugget zu beschnüffeln. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der das schon ausprobiert hat, oder sich bereit erklärt...
Derjenige könnte sich ja bitte mal bei mir melden. Ich behandele seine Information selbstredend streng vertraulich!

Hat man sich nun doch belabern lassen und dieses Produkt erworben, wird man sich schnell bewußt, das es sich hierbei 
um eine eklatante Fehlinvestition handelt, sobald man es einmal benutzt hat. 
Doch die Falle ist zugeschnappt, denn der Umtausch ist ausgeschlossen. 
Welcher Händler nimmt eine schon montierte und obendrein benutzte Keramik zurück? Hmmmm...

Ihr wißt immer noch nicht worauf ich hinaus will?
Okay ich gehe ins eklige Detail. Aber beschwert Euch hinterher nicht, ich hätte Euch nicht vor dem Weiterlesen gewarnt!

Folgende Situation:
Du musst für ein größeres Geschäft schnell aus der Hose und setzt Dich auf einen Tiefspüler.
Zunächst entleerst Du Deine Blase, um Platz für Dinge, die sich noch im hinteren Lendenbereich befinden, zu schaffen.
Also quasi das Vorspiel für Deinen Arschgasmus. Bis hierher läuft alles prima. (Hihi."läuft" klasse Wortspiel)

Doch jetzt kommt der Supergau. Denn egal wie sehr Du das Hinterteil auch verdrehst oder den Körper verrenkst,
Du triffst immer, mit einer Präzision die einer lasergesteuerten Stingerrakete entspricht, den Toilettenmittelpunkt. 
Da haben die Forscher mit ihren Berechnungen ganze Arbeit geleistet. Hut ab!
Sobald der maximalpigmentiere Torpedo in Splashdivermanier auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft, kommt es zu 
einer heftigen Explosion und Deine vier Buchstaben gehen in einem biblischen Cataklysmus aus einer Pipikakaemulsion unter.
Manchmal schleicht sich noch ein Nachzügler aus dem Bunker und sorgt mit einem *Plitsch* für eine zielsichere & nachhaltige Rosettennässe.
Solch ein "Malheur" bekommst Du meißt, auch unter Zuhilfenahme einer ganzen Klopapierrolle, nicht mehr trocken.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das Du dringend duschen mußt!

Schlussfolgerung:
Bevor Du Dich noch einmal auf einen Tiefspüler setzt, stellst Du sicher, das Du mindestens eine halbe Rolle (unbenutztes)
Klopapier in der Keramik verstaust, um eine erneute Arschdusche zu verhindern.
Der teuflische Plan der Toilettenpapiermafia ist voll aufgegangen und ihr Umsatz gestiegen.

Denkt mal drüber nach und kauft zum Einrichten Eurer Bäder nur FLACHSPÜLER!
Für die Umwelt und ein trockenes Hinterteil!

Euer 
Damokles


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2009)

Toilettenpapier ist die letzte Stufe des Papierrecyclings. Daher ist es ganz praktisch.

Aber wer 'n Bidet hat, braucht kein Klopapier mehr. Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn du dann mal wieder mit Papier abwischen mußt, findeste das ziemlich widerlich, wie du's mit dem Papier breitschmierst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Damokles schrieb:


> So bald der maximalpigmentiere Torpedo in Splashdivermanier auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft, kommt es zu
> einer heftigen Explosion und Deine vier Buchstaben  gehen in einem biblischen Cataklysmus aus einer Pipikakaemulsion unter.
> Manchmal schleicht sich noch ein Nachzügler aus dem Bunker und sorgt mit einem *Plitsch* für eine zielsichere & nachhaltige Rosettennässe.
> Solch ein "Malheur" bekommst Du meißt, auch unter Zuhilfenahme einer ganzen Klopapierrolle, nicht mehr trocken.
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das Du dringend duschen mußt!



du hast dich selbst übetroffen, die stelle ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

klasse geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hut ab


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2009)

also ich nutze meine Keramik für was anderes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem lustig geschrieben... is nur leider alles quatsch ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

DAMOKLES IS BACK HALELUJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBattery (27. November 2009)

da hast du zwar vollkommen recht, aber ein mann, hat die lösung für das tiefspüler problem gefunden!
in der theorie; man verbraucht bei einem tiefspüler, die selbe menge wie bei einem flachspüler
also der erste schritt sieht so aus; man nehme die menge klopapier (das papier is dazu da, damit popo nicht nass wird) die man bei einem flachspüler benutzen würde, aber(!) lässt davon ein blatt übrig - weitere beschreibung hier -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjBtFw_s3k


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Schön das du wieder da bist Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABER! Flachspüler sind meiner Meinung nach die schlechtere Wahl. Warum muss ich glaube ich nicht erörtern, weil es jedem bekannt sein sollte, der mal eine Geschäfft, auf eben dieser, erledigt hat.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

HE'S BACK !! 

Sehr schön geschrieben, mach weiter ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich ziehe ebenfalls den Flachspüler aus deinen genannten Gründen vor.
Habe bei unserem Hausbau den Klempner sogar den frisch angebauten Tiefspüler wieder abhängen und durch einen Flachspüler ersetzen lassen.
Was ja noch dazu kommt, wenn du es mit dem Klopapier auch nur ein klein wenig übertreibst, hast du es mit einer ausgewachsenen Kloverstopfung zu tun wo dann nur noch ein Pimpel Abhilfe schafft.
Ich find Tiefspüler einfach nur BÄH und schnuppern tut es bei beiden gleich.

Edit: Welcome back Damo!!


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre beinahe gewillt, dieser Verschwörungstheorie komplett zuzustimmen, hätte ich nicht tragische, ja gar traumatische Erfahrungen in meinem Leben durchmachen müssen. Aus irgend einem Grund gibt es nämlich nicht einfach nur die Toiletten, die von oben betrachtet einem Vulkan ähneln (Trichterform) und die mit Wasser gefüllt sind. Nein, in Deutschland (und lustigerweise muss ich sagen, hab ich das noch in keinem anderen Land der Welt erleben müssen) gibt es auch noch eine Variation der Vulkantoilette. Leider finde ich kein gutes Bild im Netz, daher habe ich eine Art durchsichtiges Architektenmodell in Paint gemalt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der linken Seite sehen wir eine ganz normale Toilette, von mir in diesem Beispiel "Vulkantoilette" genannt. Auf der rechten Seite hingegen sehen wir die L-Variation, in diesem Beispiel von mir "L-Toilette" genannt. Die blaue Farbe stellt das Wasser dar, das konstant in der Toilette vorhanden ist, ohne, dass man den Spülvorgang aktivieren muss. Die gestrichelte schwarze Linie zeigt den Verlauf innerhalb der Toilette an, quasi der "Talboden" der Toilette. Wie wir bei der Vulkantoilette gut erkennen, verläuft der Talboden durch den gesamten unteren Bereich der Toilette und ist auch komplett mit Wasser gefüllt. Dies ermöglicht ein erfolgreiches Plätschern beim Verrichten des Geschäfts, egal, wie gezielt wird. Bei der L-Toilette hingegen sieht man deutlich, dass es nicht einfach einen Talboden gibt, nein, es ist quasi ein 2-stufiger Talboden mit einem höher gestellten Bereich ohne Wasser und einem niedriger gelegenen Bereich mit Wasser. Sein Geschäft gezielt in den niedriger gelegenen Bereich der Toilette zu verrichten ist nur möglich, solange es sich um ein "kleines Geschäft" handelt. Bei einem grossen Geschäft ist das unmöglich. Insofern landet die Ware des grossen Geschäfts beim Abtransport des Hinterteils automatisch auf dem erhöhten Bereich des Talbodens. Wer nun aber noch nicht gleich mit dem Geschäft fertig ist, sondern zB ein mehrstufiges Geschäft vor sich hat (Chilli con Carne lässt grüssen), dem wird nach wenigen Sekunden etwas auffallen: Das stinkt wie die Pest! (Die braune Linie zeigt den Verlauf des Geschäfts auf, die braune gestrichelte Linie den Verlauf während dem Spühlvorgang)
Tatsächlich ist es nämlich so, dass das Wasser innerhalb der Toilette den Geruch des Geschäfts enorm schmälert. Normalerweise riecht man nur die Gase, die man zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Geschäft abgelassen hat. Wenn da aber kein Wasser ist, um den Geruch der eigentlichen Masse zu schmälern, sitzt man auf dem Klo und fällt beinahe in Ohnmacht, weil das so abartig stinkt.

Mein Fazit: Der oder die Erfinder der L-Toilette haben sich dabei gar nichts überlegt. Daher sind diese Toiletten wohl auch sonst fast nirgendwo anzutreffen, sondern (wie ich vermute) nur im Land des Erfinders. Sie werden sich langfristig auch nicht durchsetzen können.

Um zum eigentlichen Nutzen des Klopapiers zu kommen: Wer mal auf nem Rave, nem Festival oder ner anderen Massenveranstaltung war, wird definitiv zu schätzen wissen, wenns genügend Klopapier hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um Euch noch ein kleines Bild davon geben zu können, was sonst noch so auf der Welt existiert, möchte ich Euch noch kurz ein asiatisches Standard-Klo zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An die Männer: nein, es handelt sich nicht um ein Pinkelklo und ich vermute, jeder Europäische Mann ist damit komplett überfordert. Denn da verrichtet man sein Geschäft in der Hocke...
Wenn man dazu noch auf nem öffentlichen Klo ist, hat man nicht mal Trennwände zu anderen Kabinen, da sind einfach mehrere solcher Löcher im Boden. Versucht mal, Euer Geschäft zu verrichten, wenn Ihr links, rechts und gegenüber von Euch ebenfalls Leute habt, die das Selbe versuchen...viel Spass!


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nein, in Deutschland (und lustigerweise muss ich sagen, hab ich das noch in keinem anderen Land der Welt erleben müssen) gibt es auch noch eine Variation der Vulkantoilette. Leider finde ich kein gutes Bild im Netz, daher habe ich eine Art durchsichtiges Architektenmodell in Paint gemalt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solche hatte ich auch schon in den Ferien in Holland und ich mag die nicht.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Solche hatte ich auch schon in den Ferien in Holland und ich mag die nicht.




hm das asiatische is auch nich so mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe zu hause ein Japanischen Dusch WC. Heisst ich brauche kein Toilettenpapier mehr und mein Po ist nach dem Stulgang sowieso nass, also mir ist das ganze ziemlich Latte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schön geschrieben.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> An die Männer: nein, es handelt sich nicht um ein Pinkelklo und ich vermute, jeder Europäische Mann ist damit komplett überfordert. Denn da verrichtet man sein Geschäft in der Hocke...
> Wenn man dazu noch auf nem öffentlichen Klo ist, hat man nicht mal Trennwände zu anderen Kabinen, da sind einfach mehrere solcher Löcher im Boden. Versucht mal, Euer Geschäft zu verrichten, wenn Ihr links, rechts und gegenüber von Euch ebenfalls Leute habt, die das Selbe versuchen...viel Spass!


Kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ups,daneben" ....dan biste schonmal bestimmt alle los^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei der von Davatar als "L-Form Toilette" betitelten Keramikinstallation besteht für männliche Klogänger außerdem das Risiko, dass das Produkt der großen Geschäfts - insofern es lang genug ist - auf dem Boden aufsetzt und beim Umfallen das Skrotum streift. Keine schöne Sache, das.

So hat jede Toilettenform ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2009)

ihr habt probleme!

in manchen ländern gibts garkein Klopapier... oder wiso gibts wohl die "unreine" Hand ^^


----------



## Damokles (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> An die Männer: nein, es handelt sich nicht um ein Pinkelklo und ich vermute, jeder Europäische Mann ist damit komplett überfordert. Denn da verrichtet man sein Geschäft in der Hocke...
> Wenn man dazu noch auf nem öffentlichen Klo ist, hat man nicht mal Trennwände zu anderen Kabinen, da sind einfach mehrere solcher Löcher im Boden. Versucht mal, Euer Geschäft zu verrichten, wenn Ihr links, rechts und gegenüber von Euch ebenfalls Leute habt, die das Selbe versuchen...viel Spass!



In der Hocke? Das klingt ja cool!
Ich setz mich nämlich ungern hin, denn dabei gibt es immer eine feuchte Zipfelspitze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ohne Trennwände???
Öhm...
Da hätte ich Ladehemmung und würde an Verstopfung sterben.


Edit:
Deine Zeichnungen sind göttlich!


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2009)

Lustiges Thema, ich musste schmunzeln. Aber es ist tatsächlich ein ernstes problem das hier beschrieben wurde... ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich habe zu hause ein Japanischen Dusch WC. Heisst ich brauche kein Toilettenpapier mehr und mein Po ist nach dem Stulgang sowieso nass, also mir ist das ganze ziemlich Latte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann mir das garnicht vorstellen..
Funktioniert das wirklich?So komplett ohne "Rückstände" ?


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme!
> 
> in manchen ländern gibts garkein Klopapier... oder wiso gibts wohl die "unreine" Hand ^^


In China musst ich immer morgens zwischen 6-8 aufs Klo gehn, möglichst, bevor sonst irgendwer in der Herberge aufs Klo gegangen ist. Denn die ham da nur so Minirollen, die nach 2 Personen bereits verbraucht sind. Nachgefüllt wird aber leider nur einmal pro Tag...
Aber zum Glück kann Mann auch nen Tag nur mit kleinem Geschäft aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (2. Dezember 2009)

Ein weiterer, nicht zu unterschätzender Nachteil des
Tiefspülers ist das häufig auftretende Phänomen des
Phantomschisses. Eine Folge der schon genannten 
"Splashdivermanier" bei der die Exkremente mit einer
exorbitant hohen Geschwindigkeit in das Wasser eintauchen
und schneller als man "Scheiße" sagen kann, in den Tiefen
der Keramik verschwunden sind. Folglich erledigt man sein 
Geschäft und sieht danach nicht mal welch Meisterwerk 
man erzeugt hat.

Der Flachspüler hingegen präsentiert einem alles wie
auf einem Silbertablett und über den Gestank kann
man auch hinwegsehen, da man trotz heftiger
Luftverschmutzung den am Ende so erhofften
"Auf-die-eigene-Schulter-klopf-Moment" erreicht hat
und bei Bedarf auch noch ein tolles Siegerfoto aufnehmen
kann, welches man im Nachhinein rahmen lassen kann 
um es gebührend in der Trophäenvitrine zu verstauen!


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Ein weiterer, nicht zu unterschätzender Nachteil des
> Tiefspülers ist das häufig auftretende Phänomen des
> Phantomschisses. Eine Folge der schon genannten
> "Splashdivermanier" bei der die Exkremente mit einer
> ...



Nennt man das Kreativ oder Krank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nennt man das Kreativ oder Krank?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beides irgendwie.. 
eine nette nebenerscheinung meiner tätigkeit auf stupidedia =D


----------



## Damokles (2. Dezember 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ...Der Flachspüler hingegen präsentiert einem alles wie
> auf einem Silbertablett und über den Gestank kann
> man auch hinwegsehen, da man trotz heftiger
> Luftverschmutzung den am Ende so erhofften
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, mit dem man(n) offen über diese Problematik reden kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist da noch ein weiterer Nachteil eingefallen.
Mein Hausarzt drückt mir manchmal ein Papierbriefchen in die Hand.
Enthalten, sind 3 Probenkärtchen und 6 Probenentnamestiftchen aus Pappe.
Die dienen zum Entnehmen und Sammeln von Stuhlproben des Tagesschiss an drei 
aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen.
Man bricht ein Entnahmestiftchen aus dem Karton und piekst jeweils an einem Ende
in die "Produktion" und streicht das so gesammelte, auf einem dafür vorgesehenen Feldchen
in der Sammelkarte ab und klappt das Ganze dann zusammen. 
Das Ergebnis sind Kunstwerke, wie diese lustigen Tintenklecksbilder bei meinem Therapeuten.
Letztendlich sollen damit dann wohl Blutspuren im Stuhl nachgewiesen werden.
Ich hab das nie so ganz verstanden wozu. Wieso Stuhl? Is doch Kacke!
Bin aber trotzdem mitlerweile begeisterter Sammler.

Diese "Sammelbildchen" taugen auch ganz prima zum Richten von wackelnden Tischen oder
als (falls man genug gesammelt hat) zusammengelegt als Tischset.
Auf ein Bild, bin ich besonders stolz. Mir ist tatsächlich, eine exakte Nachbildung des Darth Vader Helms gelungen.
Ich hoffe immernoch auf ein Madonnenbild.
Das wär mal was...
Pilgerfahrten zum Stuhlprobenheftchen. Yeah!

Das alles hätte es nie gegeben, wenn ich einen Tiefspüler benutzt hätte.
Mit durchnässten Karton im Kot zu kramen, ist so effektiv wie Popeln mit Boxhandschuhen.


----------



## Chielle (1. Februar 2010)

Dazu muss ich ja jetzt auch mal einen Sermon abgeben:

Als Frau hat man ja nicht minder das Problem mit dem großen Geschäft (ich nenne es ja immer noch gern erinnerungsselig "Häufi") oder aber z.B. mit dem Kleinen Geschäft (wir bekommen ja zum Glück keine nasse Zipfelmütze, wie Damo es schon so nett erwähnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedoch bekommen auch wir Weibchen einen schlecht gezielten Plumps zu spüren (ein gut gezielter, gerader taucht ja ohne weitere Probleme ab/ein [sry, ich glaub ich werde eklig]).

Jedenfalls kann ich allen gepeinigten Mitschissern einen guten Tipp geben: Rollt euch eine gute Ladung Klopapier ab und lasst es leise in die Schüssel rieseln (das Klopapier mein ich, vorerst^^) das verhindert in den besten Fällen das "Diving-Syndrom" oder dämpft es zumindest rapide ab.

Mir ist zwar auch schon passiert, dass die Schüssel hinterher von meinem manischen Klopapier-Abroll-Missbrauch verstopft war, aber ich konnte ja auch nicht ahnen, dass ich dort gerade 4-lagiges abriss und hineinwarf um den Fall zu dämpfen... Also Achtung ist geboten!

Wir Weiber neigen ja sowieso gern beim Pipi-machen dazu (zumindest ich), uns ein gepflegtes Nest zu bauen (auf jedenfall in öffentlichen Toiletten) und erst dann den Bobbes vorsichtig auf die Brille zu platzieren. Ich weiß nicht wies euch geht, aber ich brauche mein Nest! Oft gescheiterte Versuche, den Hintern schwebend in der Luft zu halten, misslangen an meinen haltlos zitternden Beinen; und die Schwerkraft meines Po's tat dann das Übrige. Ich sank hintenüber auf die unbenestete Brille und fuhr so schnell wieder hoch, als ob ich just in diesem Moment eine japanische Kamera im Klo entdeckt hätte. Apropos: Wir von den jüngeren, kinderlosen Damen schaffen es auch tatsächlich, während des Hochhopsens unser Pipi wieder "einzupetzen" (gz, gz, ich weiß, aber ich hielt es für erwähnenswert).

Naja, jetzt bin ich vom Großen aufs Kleine Geschäft abgeschweift, obwohl das nicht das Thema war. Um drauf zurückzukommen: Damo, ich versteh dich nur allzu gut! Und es wurde Zeit, dass das Thema von dir aufgegriffen und das Örtchen-Problem erörtert wurde! (Habt ihr mein Wortspiel bemerkt? Ein Kalauer...)

Jedenfalls sei erwähnt, dass meine Klopapier-Einstopf-Passion meistens gut funktioniert, es entfällt nämlich auch das lästige "Ffflump-Geräusch" beim Eintauchen, welches evtl. andere Leute mitbekommen könnten, die vor den Türen rumgammeln.
Vielleicht denkt ihr euch "oh Mann, die Tussi (oder wartet: für die Checker unter euch: Die 2c!) erzählt mir doch nix neues", aber ich habe schon zu oft nur still mitgelesen, möcht jetzt auch mal was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei Männer ja häufig dazu neigen, Stunden in ihrem Gestank zu sitzen mit diversen Comics / Zeitungen, dann ist natürlich Obacht geboten mit dem vorher sorgsam präparierten Wasser-Aufprall-dämpf-Mechanismus: Das Papier weicht nach ca. 30-40 Sekunden auf und das Resultat ist dann (ums in meiner hessischen Bauern-Art zu sagen) -> "Wie mit ohne"!

Naja, solltet ihr meinen Rat befolgen, wird euer Häufi sanft in das vorher vorbereitete Klo gleiten wie die Magierin im Schwebeflug (wir können auch gern Damo's heißgeliebte Priesterin als Bsp. nehmen, ich bin da offen für alles).

Ps. Damo:

Ich hatte neulich auch meine One-Woman-Show; allerdings mit meiner Magierin und ihrer Feder: Wollte auch wieder ganz lässig dahingleiten bin aber unkontrollierbar über den Abhang ins endlose Nirwana entschwebt, leider nunmal unsteuerbar. Mit hochroter Birne an gefühlten 20 Leuten vorbeigesegelt (leider noch in der Luft laufend, das hass ich ja, sie muss Schweben, also heißt es, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abzuspringen, damit es auch ja cooool aussieht) &#150; aber ich spiele noch nicht so lange und hab mich eben leicht überschätzt.  In die tiefen Weiten des Raums geschätzt, um genau zu sein. Sehr peinlich, hab jetzt wieder rote Bäckchen beim Schreiben wenn ich nur dran denke.

Ich liebe es aber dennoch und gebe auch gerne meine Feder an andere weiter, nur dumm, wenn der andere quer an mir vorbeifliegt und ich ihn nicht mehr erreichen kann zum erneuten Federbuff und er dann als kleiner Punkt in weiter Ferne wie ne Rakete gen Boden schießt, während ich mich kräftig weiter-befedere und sanft gefühlte 2 km entfernt lande. Das beste aber ist dann, wenn ich von meinem weit entfernten geplätteten Gegenüber befohlen bekomme: "Ey rezz mich ma!"


----------



## Damokles (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin (ungelogen) echt platt!
Ich hab mir nie zu träumen gewagt, dass sich das hübsche Geschlecht hierzu (Ekelthema) ausgiebig äußert.
Find ich klasse!

Und ich bin echt platt vor lachen.
Dein Schreibstil braucht sich ma echt nicht zu verstecken!
Und die Story mit der Magierin...
Jetzt mal ehrlich... 
Du solltest auch Berichte schreiben.


----------



## Anusanna (2. Februar 2010)

Oha, eine angeregte Diskussion mit Tiefgang <-- *vor freude 3x in die Hände klatscht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube sie ist tatsächlich eine Frau, mit der man sich, als Mann, echt Stunden unterhalten könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (2. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Das alles hätte es nie gegeben, wenn ich einen Tiefspüler benutzt hätte.
> Mit durchnässten Karton im Kot zu kramen, ist so effektiv wie Popeln mit Boxhandschuhen.



Das Problem bei der Entnahme einer Stuhlprobe bei Tiefspühlern lässt sich mit einem einfachen Trick beheben!
Einfach den Deckel zulassen....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Damit wurde mir die Überzeugung das Frauen Blüten scheißen und Schmetterlinge furzen endgültig genommen-.-
danke dafür : /


----------



## Chielle (2. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich bin (ungelogen) echt platt!
> Ich hab mir nie zu träumen gewagt, dass sich das hübsche Geschlecht hierzu (Ekelthema) ausgiebig äußert.
> Find ich klasse!
> 
> ...



An Deine Berichte komm ich allemal nich ran, würde ich auch nie wagen! Mehr als gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem über Deine Antwort auf meinen Bericht! Ich verneige mich vor meinem unangefochtenen Godfather of Berichteschreibing, el Damo! *verneig* (gab keinen passenden Smiley^^)


----------



## Chielle (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Damit wurde mir die Überzeugung das Frauen Blüten scheißen und Schmetterlinge furzen endgültig genommen-.-
> danke dafür : /



Gern geschehn! Tut mir ehrlich gesagt auch gar nich leid, Dich aus deinem Magic Mushroom-Wäldchen ins RL zu holen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Chielle schrieb:


> Gern geschehn! Tut mir ehrlich gesagt auch gar nich leid, Dich aus deinem Magic Mushroom-Wäldchen ins RL zu holen...



Das Magic hast du gesagt


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

ihr schweine ich lieg lachend auf dem boden und hab bauchscherzen das grenzt an sadismus was ihr da schreibt >.< 




Davatar schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück kann Mann auch nen Tag nur mit kleinem Geschäft aushalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wacken hat bewiesen das manche es sogar 5 tage aushalten


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wacken hat bewiesen das manche es sogar 5 tage aushalten


Die haben sich vermutlich 5 Tage mit Bier und Schnaps ernährt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die haben sich vermutlich 5 Tage mit Bier und Schnaps ernährt ^^




und WIckie Burgern, Currywurst, Leberkäs, Käsesemmeln, Grillfleisch und bissl Pizza :/


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und WIckie Burgern, Currywurst, Leberkäs, Käsesemmeln, Grillfleisch und bissl Pizza :/


Dann ham sie halt "rückwärtsgegessen", anders kann ich mir 5 Tage ohne grosses Geschäft kaum vorstellen. Es sei denn, man hat nen Darm wie ein Wikinger...hmm Wacken...hmm...Metaller...hmm...ok hast gewonnen, das waren bestimmt eh alles Wikinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Damo, need eindeutig mehr, brauch meine Portion Sarkastischer/ Zynischer oder gar Ironischer Texte von dir, auch hier wieder ein klares

*15/10 *g**


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann ham sie halt "rückwärtsgegessen", anders kann ich mir 5 Tage ohne grosses Geschäft kaum vorstellen. Es sei denn, man hat nen Darm wie ein Wikinger...hmm Wacken...hmm...Metaller...hmm...ok hast gewonnen, das waren bestimmt eh alles Wikinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu ich bin ein wikinger^^


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (3. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Um Euch noch ein kleines Bild davon geben zu können, was sonst noch so auf der Welt existiert, möchte ich Euch noch kurz ein asiatisches Standard-Klo zeigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fankreich rsp frankreichs autobahn toiletten lassen grüssen!  weiss nich ob es heut immer noch so ist, aber in den 90ern  als wir immer im sommer nach südfrankreich in urlaub fuhren, waren an der autobahn zu 99% diese dinger *gg


----------



## Manowar (3. Februar 2010)

Benutzen Muslime doch auch oder nicht?
Wir hatten auf unserer Berufsschule jedenfalls auch so eklige Dinger stehen..



LordofDemons schrieb:


> und WIckie Burgern,



Die waren so damn lecker!

Aber ich habs mir diesmal nicht "verkniffen", die Dixis waren doch schön sauber *g*


----------



## raving lunatic (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Damit wurde mir die Überzeugung das Frauen Blüten scheißen und Schmetterlinge furzen endgültig genommen-.-
> danke dafür : /



Ach das ist nur ein Mythos, der dadurch entstand das sich die meisten Frauen einfach nicht die persönlichen Top 5 der Lustigen Stuhlganggeschichten des männlichen Gesprächspartners anhören wollen.
Mein Freund hat mich damals selbst gewarnt niemals dieses Thema anzuschneiden, da die Diskussionen schlicht und ergreifend den ganzen Abend benötigen.
(Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an die Furz-Definition eines guten Freundes.. Schleicher und Spratzler.. die letzte Form habe ich leider vergessen.. es ging jedenfalls um etwas "bombastisches")

Versuche einfach Chielles Beitrag zu verdrängen und dein Leben - soweit möglich - weiterzuleben wie bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mir ist die letzte Pupsform wieder eingefallen: der Böller xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

raving schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat mich damals selbst gewarnt niemals dieses Thema anzuschneiden, da die Diskussionen schlicht und ergreifend den ganzen Abend benötigen.



Ich war mal mit ner Ladung Kumpels in Spanien und wir haben das Thema volle 2 Wochen ausgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werhamster (4. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück kann Mann auch nen Tag nur mit kleinem Geschäft aushalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





LordofDemons schrieb:


> wacken hat bewiesen das manche es sogar 5 tage aushalten





Zum Glück kann Frau das auch .....Ich eine Woche sogar, überbietet das ^^ hrhr ... ok ich will jetzt hier nicht schildern wie das war als ich wieder zu Hause ankam und meine Haustüre aufsperrte. Aber waren zum Glück nur Schmetterlinge   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

höchst verstörende gedanken schießen mir beim anblick dieses Threads durch den Kopf :/


----------



## Damokles (4. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> höchst verstörende gedanken schießen mir beim anblick dieses Threads durch den Kopf :/



Dann schreib sie hier auf und lass uns daran teilhaben.
Ich für meinen Teil bin "Verstörende-Gedanken-Voyeur" und les sowas echt gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

So liebe Leser und innen, ich habe gerade das Problem aufs Exempel gestellt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der
Tiefspüler um einiges komfortabler (gerade in Sachen Produkt- und Qualitätskontrolle) ist, mit ein wenig Übung und zurückhaltung kann man den Torpedokot sehr gut verhindern und mit ein wenig Kopfdrehen kann man sogar sehr gut einen beinahe 360° Einblick erhaschen, was gerade die Kontrolle der Konsistenz enorme Vorteile bringt, auch wird hier der (meist bei Hochspülern auftauchende) "Turmkot" verhindert, ich bin nicht gerade ein Fan davon, wenn ich selbst nach dem Geschäft noch eine zu "innige" Beziehung eingehen muss.

&#8364;dit: Schreibrechtfehler


----------



## Damokles (5. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> So liebe Leser und innen, ich habe gerade das Problem aufs Exempel gestellt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der
> Tiefspüler um einiges komfortabler (gerade in Sachen Produkt- und Qualitätskontrolle) ist, mit ein wenig Übung und zurückhaltung kann man den Torpedokot sehr gut verhindern und mit ein wenig Kopfdrehen kann man sogar sehr gut einen beinahe 360° Einblick erhaschen, was gerade die Kontrolle der Konsistenz enorme Vorteile bringt, auch wird hier der (meist bei Hochspülern auftauchende) "Turmkot" verhindert, ich bin nicht gerade ein Fan davon, wenn ich selbst nach dem Geschäft noch eine zu "innige" Beziehung eingehen muss.
> 
> €dit: Schreibrechtfehler



Das ist eine klassische Frage.
Wie hoch kann man Scheisse stapeln? 
Und daraus resultiert: Wie hoch muss man Scheisse stapeln, damit sie bis an den Bobbes reicht? 
Was uns wieder zu der Frage bringt: Kann man Scheisse überhaupt so hoch stapeln?

Ich schätze mal, das es sehr viel mit der Konsestenz des Kots zu tun hat. Ist der Stuhl zu weich zum stapeln, kann man sich im Bad umsehen, um evtl. 
Stapelbaumaterialien zuhilfe nehmen. Im Bad bieten sich da mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a) Zahnstocher und Zahnseide
b) Wattestäbchen
c) Damenhygieneartikel (Verpackt)
d) Klopapierpapprollen (abgerollt)
e) div. Körperplegehilfsmittel wie Nagelscheren/feilen, Wimperntuschebürstchen, Kämme, usw.
d) Elektrozahnbürstenkopfaufsätze (z.B. Oral 

Bei all diesen Stapelmaterialhilfsmitteln, ist allerdings darauf zu achten, das sie den Toiletteabfluss beim Wegspühlen verstopfen könnten.
Deshalb sollten sie vor dem Spühlgang wieder rückgebaut werden.
Das Beste ist, dass man sie nach einer groben Reinigung, wiederverwenden kann.
Hat zufällig jemand Bildmaterial da?


P.S. Schreibrechtfehler ist ein sehr schönes Wort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> d) Elektrozahnbürstenkopfaufsätze (z.B. Oral
> 
> 
> P.S. Schreibrechtfehler ist ein sehr schönes Wort!
> ...



ich verreck vor lachen XD


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Leider hab ich aktuell kein Bild, aber ich werde bei meinen nächsten Stapelversuchen welche machen, mein aktueller Rekord liegt bei 40cm Höhe bei einer Grundfläche von 30cm, danach wird das Konstrukt leider zu instabil, auch durch verwenden von
kleineren Metallrohren (unteranderem Kupferrohre für den Heizungsbau) ist mir bei dieser Grundfläche noch nicht viel höheres gelungen, die Grundfläche erhöhen seh ich als suboptimal an, da die Ressourcen meistens sehr begrenzt sind,
wenn ihr beim Projekt "Wie hoch kann man Sch*** stapeln) mithelfen wollt, sendet mir bitte eure Spenden in einer Plastetüte, versuche mit Papierkuverts endeten meist vergebens, beifügen möchte ich noch, dass Spenden in der Winterzeit eintreffen 
sollten, ich habe festgestellt das ab einer Raumtemperatur von 20° und einer relativen Luftfeuchte von 45% kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebniss erzielt werden kann. Zu beachten ist auch, dass auf einen mindesthärtegrad von halbgeschmolzener 
Schokolade zu achten ist, da mir sonst der Erfolg durch die Finger rinnt.

Danke für die Tipps Damo, ich werde sie bei meinem nächsten Versuch ganz sicher beachten. gerade die Wattestäbchen in Kombination mit Wattetupfern könnte das Konsistenz Problem lösen.


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Beim lesen dieses Threads bin ich zum ersten mal über das Wort Bidet gestolpert. Und als ich in Wikipedia das eingegeben habe musste ich feststellen das ich mir seit 5 Jahren die Füße mit so einem Teil gewaschen habe was neben der Toilette steht. Aber irgendwie habe ich Angst das Bidet zu benutzen, ist mir noch ungewohnt.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

O.k. Jetzt lieg ich lachend unter dem Tisch, sorry The Paladin, aber das liest sich einfach zu geil *rofl*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Beim lesen dieses Threads bin ich zum ersten mal über das Wort Bidet gestolpert. Und als ich in Wikipedia das eingegeben habe musste ich feststellen das ich mir seit 5 Jahren die Füße mit so einem Teil gewaschen habe was neben der Toilette steht. Aber irgendwie habe ich Angst das Bidet zu benutzen, ist mir noch ungewohnt.



das hab ich auch gemacht und ich wusste was es ist^^


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Steinigt mich nicht gleich. Ich wusste ebene bis vor kurzem nicht was das ist. Es sieht für mich wie ein Tiefergelegtes Waschbecken aus. UNd ich habe es genutzt. Es war ........ erfrischend ist das treffende Wort.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Hatte nie die Absicht dich zu Steinigen, bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freundlich Hand reich*


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

*Hand schüttelnd* Jo, ich muss noch viel lernen über moderne sachen. Ich habe nicht einmal ein Handy (Aus dem Grund weil meine Schwester es irgendwie geschafft hat eine 250 € Rechnung zu kriegen, 1 Monat nachdem sie ihr handy gekriegt hat. Da hab ich mir gedacht, OMG, so ein kleines Teil kann sowas machen. Ich bin eben ein 18 Jähriger dessen einzigen Modernen sachen ein Computer und ein Plasma fernseher sind.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

o.k. eine 250&#8364; Handy Rechnung bringt uns zumindestens zum Thema zurück: Ach du heilige Sch***


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Jop, 250 € (Ein paar Euro mehr aber eben so ca.). Sie hat kein Handy verbot gekriegt. Mein Vater hat ihr stattdessen dieses YES teil gekauft wo man sich Guthabenkarten kauft. Sie kauft sich 1 pro monat. 

Naja, zum Thema zurück. Ich mag Klopapier nicht so besonders, es verwischt alles. Aber jetzt kann ich ja das Bidet benutzen.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Dann wischst du falsch, beste Erfolge erziele ich mit dem ZickZack oder Kruzwisch, schlecht hingegen sind der Lineal und der Panik Wischer, das macht die ganze Situation nur schlimmer, wichtig das Nachkontrollieren niemals vergessen, könnte schlimm enden.


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Alter, das war eklig. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp. Ich werde diesen Thread jetzt verlassen, ich hoffe wir sehen uns in anderen Threads wieder.

Bye


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Und dabei hab ich auf die nähere Ausführung verzichtet.


----------



## Damokles (6. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Leider hab ich aktuell kein Bild, aber ich werde bei meinen nächsten Stapelversuchen welche machen, mein aktueller Rekord liegt bei 40cm Höhe bei einer Grundfläche von 30cm, danach wird das Konstrukt leider zu instabil, auch durch verwenden von
> kleineren Metallrohren (unteranderem Kupferrohre für den Heizungsbau) ist mir bei dieser Grundfläche noch nicht viel höheres gelungen, die Grundfläche erhöhen seh ich als suboptimal an, da die Ressourcen meistens sehr begrenzt sind...




Hmm...
Ich habe, auch nach intensiver Suche, leider keine Kupferrohre in meinem Bad finden können. (Die Baderbauer haben die wohl hinter dem Putz versteckt um meine Suche zu erschweren.)
Aber dafür habe ich im Netz ein gute Anregung entdeckt, wie man effektiv an "Ressourcen" gelangt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Die Kupferrohre hab ich aus dem nächstgelegenen Baumarkt (Ironie, selbst in einem "Baumarkt" arbeiten, aber Kupferrohre wo anders kaufen müssen...) gekauft, werde heute mal versuchen, die Tipps zu Kombinieren, ein Grundgerüst aus Kupferrohren, für die bessere Adhäsion eine leere Zewa Innenrolle und die mit Q-Tips (Wattestäbchen) zu einer Art "Tannenbaum" Machen, vllt noch jede zweite Reihe mit Schaschlickspiessen für eine bessere Stabilität, ich werde dann ein Foto vom Grundgerüst machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2010)

Wenn das so weiter geht braucht ihr nen Bauingenieur und nen Architekten um euer Geschäft verrichten zu können...


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Pah...Banause Architekten und Bauingeniure sind Kurpfuscher, der einzige Weg ist hier Trial and Error.
(Aber zum Thema Architekt und "Geschäft" Häuser aus Kuh...dung gibt es, wird im Lehmbau verwendet *yuck*)


----------



## Kargaro (6. Februar 2010)

Ich mag deine Texte ja sonst ganz gerne, aber diesen Text fand ich irgendwie nicht lustig...


----------



## Damokles (6. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich mag deine Texte ja sonst ganz gerne, aber diesen Text fand ich irgendwie nicht lustig...



Find ich gar nicht schlimm. Ich hab meinen Spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (10. Februar 2010)

Also beim durchlesen dieses herrlichen Themas, hat´s mich jetzt echt gedrückt und dabei nicht nur die Tränen vor Lachen aus den Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab deine Theorie lieber Damo, jetzt mal testen müßen und etwas verfeinert.
Soll heißen : Hab den Vulkantopf für heute Morgen gewählt (haben beide Versionen im Haus^^) und mal versucht,
sofort beim Torpedoabschuss hochzuspringen, um der Einschlagsfontäne zu entkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit : hat geklapt !!!!!
Nur hat mich dann meine Frau gefragt, wieso ich mitten im Bad, mit verdrecktem Hintern am Bauch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhhhh ?! muß noch ein wenig am Absprung oder besser gesagt an der Landung trainieren !

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Pah...Banause Architekten und Bauingeniure sind Kurpfuscher, der einzige Weg ist hier Trial and Error.
> (Aber zum Thema Architekt und "Geschäft" Häuser aus Kuh...dung gibt es, wird im Lehmbau verwendet *yuck*)



Ja - nen Architekt und Bauingenieur wirst Du wohl nicht brauchen ...aber einen Gas- und Wasserinstallateur, der Dir die Verstopfung (hervorgerufen durch Q-Tips, Kupferrohre, etc.) in der Toilette wieder löst ...


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

hab die hardcore Aubsaugvariante installiert, das saugt ganze Kinder ein ohne Probleme, man muss ja wissenschaftlich vorausdenken *g*


----------



## Damokles (10. Februar 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Hab deine Theorie lieber Damo, jetzt mal testen müßen und etwas verfeinert.
> Soll heißen : Hab den Vulkantopf für heute Morgen gewählt (haben beide Versionen im Haus^^) und mal versucht,
> sofort beim Torpedoabschuss hochzuspringen, um der Einschlagsfontäne zu entkommen.
> 
> ...



Ich versuche mir das gerade vorzustellen.
Hast Du dabei ein Deckenfresko in Dein Bad gebombt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo Du sagst "Landung trainieren", kommen mir komische Bilder von Punktrichtern die Zahlenkärtchen in die Höhe halten
in den Sinn. Wobei Du Abzüge in der B-Note für den Schmuddelbobbes einheimst.
Denkst Du nicht auch, das sich genügend begeisterte Anhänger für diesen edlen Absprungsport finden lassen, um mit dieser
Disziplin bei Olympia anzutreten?
Ich finde, die Welt ist reif für einen neuen Breitensport wie diesen! Speerwerfen und Hürdenlauf ist doch auf Dauer gesehen eher langweilig.

Wir gründen hiermit den 1. SSC (Schüssel-Spring-Club) Buffed


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Autsch, jetzt stell ich mir grade vor, wie jede Woche, Samstagnachmittag 15 Buffies in den nächsten Baumarkt gehen (da gibt es genug Übungsschüsseln für alle), sich in den Duschen mit Synchron Rückenschrubben aufwärmen um dann den 3fachen Donnerbalken zu trainieren...

Ich bin dabei, wann geht es los und wo *g*


----------



## Damokles (10. Februar 2010)

Und schon kommen erste Unstimmigkeiten. Trainigsplatz werden natürlich keine Baumärkte werden!
Ich sehe gar nicht ein, aus Dankbarkeit für den Übungsraum, ein T-Shirt tragen zu müssen, auf dem steht:


20% auf Alles *
_* ausser Tiernahrung
_

Nee, nee. Ich plädiere für Damenumkleiden oder ähnliche Örtlichkeiten. 
Das Auge trainiert ja schliesslich mit!


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Eindeutig dafür *g*, wobei man hier auf den "Ansehgehalt" streiten kann, bin jetzt nicht so der Fan von "solchen" Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Damenumkleide ??? Nenene, bleibt ihr mal lieber in der Herrenumkleide, da stimmt dann schon mal der Geruch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Es ist bewiesen, dass auf Konzerten die Damenräume in schlimmerem Zustand sind als die Herrenräume, von dem her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2010)

Damokles wieder da?


----------



## Damokles (11. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Damenumkleide ??? Nenene, bleibt ihr mal lieber in der Herrenumkleide, da stimmt dann schon mal der Geruch!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetzt? Was stimmt denn an dem Geruch der Damenumkleiden nicht?
Stinkt es da etwa? Ihhhhh!


----------



## soul6 (22. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir das gerade vorzustellen.
> Hast Du dabei ein Deckenfresko in Dein Bad gebombt?
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, war seit dem Versuch verletzt und konnte nicht online gehen.....................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den 1.SSC Buffed meld´ ich mich gleich an !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir hätten das vielleicht früher starten sollen, dann wäre eine Anmeldung für die Winterolympiade noch möglich gewesen und zwar als
verschärfte Aktion beim Skispringen (wird ja hoffentlich nicht als verbotenes Hilfsmittel gelten, für erhöhte Flugweite ?^^)
Die B-Notenabzüge kannst du ja ausbessern, wenn du schöne Bilder an die Decke hinbekommst..... wäre dann so wie eine 9,5 für technischen Ausführung.
A : wäre also die : Abschuss und Haltungsnote
B : die Aussehensnote (ob du vollgekackt bist oder nur leicht verschmiert landest )
C : für die verwendete Technik der Wandmalerei UND den Inhalt des abgefeurten Produkts .........................................:-))))))))))))))))))))

so; ich geh gleich mal trainieren, solange meine Frau nicht zu Hause ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
randy


----------



## Damokles (22. Februar 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> ...Wir hätten das vielleicht früher starten sollen, dann wäre eine Anmeldung für die Winterolympiade noch möglich gewesen...



Ich musste schmerzlich feststellen, dass das kein Wintersport ist.
Stichwort: "Gefrorene Kugeln"


----------



## soul6 (24. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich musste schmerzlich feststellen, dass das kein Wintersport ist.
> Stichwort: "Gefrorene Kugeln"



Kreisch^^^^^^^^^^ ich stell mir das gerade vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun dann gehen wir halt in die Halle ! Dort haben´s die Fans auch etwas besser und man bekommt Zusatzpunkte, wenn die eine gute Choreographie hinlegen !
Eventuell könnten wir über Sommerolympiade nachdenken, wenn da nicht dann dieses Fliegenproblem dazu käme ?!
Geruchlich wär´s wahrscheinlich etwas atraktiver als im Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

damokles ich hab was für dich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (6. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dann wischst du falsch, beste Erfolge erziele ich mit dem ZickZack oder Kruzwisch, schlecht hingegen sind der Lineal und der Panik Wischer, das macht die ganze Situation nur schlimmer, wichtig das Nachkontrollieren niemals vergessen, könnte schlimm enden.



Nachkontrollieren... hmm... da kam mir gerade die Frage in den Sinn, woher ein Blinder weiß, dass er mit abwischen fertig ist??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Nachkontrollieren... hmm... da kam mir gerade die Frage in den Sinn, woher ein Blinder weiß, dass er mit abwischen fertig ist???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Entweder mit Geschmacks- oder Geruchsprobe :> ist doch logisch *g*


----------



## Anusanna (6. März 2010)

Wenn man auf Erdnußcreme steht... aber was ist mit jenen, welche eine Erdnußallergie haben? 
Und die Theorie mit dem Geruch empfinde ich als Lückenhaft. Denke das sich der Geruch noch ein paar Momente länger hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Ich kann noch die "Konsistenztheorie" anbieten, die aber ebenfalls recht lückenhaft ist und auf die ich auch nicht näher eingehen möchte *g*, wegen der Erdnussallergie muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen, das könnte sich als Problem abzeichnen,
alternativ gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit des kurzen nachfragens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (6. März 2010)

Wenn willst Du denn da befragen? Den Porzellangott? Wobei er ja die Opfergabe bereits bekam...


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Freunde, Nachbarn, den Blindenhund, Möglichkeiten gäbe es genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymion (7. Mai 2010)

Da sich das Wetter und die Temepraturen in meiner Umgebung wieder leicht verschlechter haben, habe ich selbst mich in der vorgeschlagenen Disziplin versucht, mit Unterschiedlichem Ergebnis. Einige Probleme und Fragen würde ich gerne Klären:

Das Problem ist die Festlegung, des "standards" (wenn davon die Rede sein kann) die ich beim Austesten verschiedener Techniken und Örtlichkeiten erfahren musste. Nicht jede Toilette ist gleich gebaut (siehe auch Bilder auf vorangehenden Seiten) und die genaue Technik müsste auch erläutert werden. Springt man zB vom Boden ab, oder hockt man wie beim Skispringen bereits nach vorne gebeugt auf der Schüssel und drückt sich beim nahenden Beschuss von der Toilette selbst ab? Die Ergebnisse variieren sowohl in der Positionierung als auch in Größe und Form.

Außerdem sind die Probeorte nicht leicht auswindig zu machen. Am besten wäre natürlich zu Hause, aber nicht jeder möchte, dass sein Haus "beschissen" aussieht (Ha, ich hab des Wortspiel auch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Bei öffentlichen Toiletten fehlt aber meist der Raum. Wer möchte beim Proben ständig gegen die Tür knallen und wer erklärt man das dem Arzt, wenn man mit ner Gehirnerschütterung und ner dreckigen Hose bei ihm ankommt?
Bleiben eigentlich nur noch Freunde oder Nachbarn....wobei ich bei Freunden eher zu Feinden tendiere, oder Leuten mit denen man eine Rechnung offen hat. Doch auch da fehlt es an Erklärungsbedarf....wenn man vom Pot kippt dürfte ja eigentlich die Decke nicht beschmiert werden oder? Vorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen und dürften auch für andere Probaden interessant sein.

Zudem müssen wir noch eine geeignete Jury (ich musste das Wort tatsächlich nachschlagen *schähm*) finden. Wenn wir moderne Künstler einladen, könnte es erstmal an Absagen hageln, da sich nicht alle für solch ein Thema interessieren und sowas auch nicht gerne Anschauen, manche Ekeln sich vielleicht (Hier herrscht großes Unverständnis). 
Außerdem werden die meisten "unserer" Kunstwerke wohl Gut benotet, da die heutigen/modernen Kunstwerke in die selbe Richtung "unsere Kunstwerke" gehen (Ich möchte damit natürlich nicht andeuten, dass die moderne Kunst "Scheiße" aussieht, aber sie ist doch höchst eigenartig und, für mich, nicht sehr ansprechend). Natürlich wird das Kunstwerk mit anderen Materialien erstellt, die Ergebnisse zu modernen Künsterln ähneln sich jedoch häufig.

Ein weiteres Problem wäre die Konsistenz des......Produktes....jemand der gerade zu einer Suppen Diät gezwungen wird erzielt wahrscheinlich andere Resultate, als jemand, der bei McD und BK Stammgast ist oder auch eines Vegetariers. Und wir wollen ja keine Leute diskriminieren oder sogar ausschließen. Also müsste ein "einheitliches Essprogramm" vor dem Antritt zum Start festgelegt werden. Außerdem dürfte es Probleme mit der Startreihenfolge bei Olympia geben. Nicht jeder kann auf Befehl sein Geschäft verrichten, manche können es mit Zuschauern auch gar nicht. 

Eine Idee wäre hier ein stilles Örtchen, sowie eine Bildcollage oder ähnliches, sobald der Teilnehmer fertig ist.

Die Qualifikation für Olympia wäre somit auch leichter, da nicht alle Teilnehmer/Bewerber nacheinander bewertet werden müssen, sondern man einfach die Bilder anschauen kann.
Gelungene Bildcollagen könnten so gegebenfalls auch gewinnbringend verkauft werden.

Ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr Anregungen, bzw es werden noch mehr Probleme aufgezeigt, die sich mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetan haben. Eventuell könnten solche Präventiv umgangen werden.

Grüße Tymion

PS: Ich weiß, dass das Thema bereits älter ist, ich finde es jedoch immer noch Interessant. Außerdem würde ich gerne weitere Ideen zu diesem Thema hören/lesen, vielleicht sogar von unserem Herrn und Meister Damokles^^ (<3 die Texte) Außerdem ist meine Rechtschreibung nicht gerade atemberaubend (ich hatte schon immer eine Schwäche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ich habe zumindest versucht, dass Gröbste zu Filtern und zumindest in die richtige Richtung zu gehen!

@Asayur: Ich glaube nicht, dass der Blindenhund da noch mitspielt. Wobei man hier gegebenfalls eine Blindenhundenschule fragen müsste, ob man so etwas nicht zum Trainingsprogramm mit einbeziehen kann. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht werden vielleicht auch mehr Blinde für diesen Sport angeregt....wobei diese sich Ihre Ideen zumindest nicht aus diesem Thread ziehen können (Blinde und Thread lesen, ich denke nicht, dass ich das weiter ausführen muss).

Edit: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wir vom eigentlichen Sinn dieses Thread (Klopapier Firmen etc.) leicht abgetrieben sind und es langsam zu einem "Scheißwettbewerb" oder ähnlichem Ausartet. Ich hoffe das wird von den Mods tolleriert^^


----------



## Damokles (7. Mai 2010)

Tymion schrieb:


> Da sich das Wetter und die Temepraturen in meiner Umgebung wieder leicht verschlechter haben, habe ich selbst mich in der vorgeschlagenen Disziplin versucht, mit Unterschiedlichem Ergebnis. Einige Probleme und Fragen würde ich gerne Klären:
> 
> Das Problem ist die Festlegung, des "standards" (wenn davon die Rede sein kann) die ich beim Austesten verschiedener Techniken und Örtlichkeiten erfahren musste. Nicht jede Toilette ist gleich gebaut (siehe auch Bilder auf vorangehenden Seiten) und die genaue Technik müsste auch erläutert werden. Springt man zB vom Boden ab, oder hockt man wie beim Skispringen bereits nach vorne gebeugt auf der Schüssel und drückt sich beim nahenden Beschuss von der Toilette selbst ab? Die Ergebnisse variieren sowohl in der Positionierung als auch in Größe und Form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yangsoon (30. Juli 2010)

Endgeile geschichte super geschrieben!!!


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Thread ist göttlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. Juli 2010)

Zukünftiger Mitgründer des Buff'schen Komitees zum KK (Kunstkoten, gefällt mir mittlerweile fast besser) Asa meldet sich auch mal wieder zu Wort *gg*

Das mit einheitlicher Ernährung ist wohl Grundvoraussetzung für eine Olympische Sportart, wichtig wäre die Kontrolle von Abführmittel Doping, da hier viel
beschissen werden kann (hach ja, Pun is Fun), allgemein müssen wir uns noch am besten auf einen Toilettenhersteller einigen um immer gleichbleibende
Konditionen gewährleisten zu können, darum mein Aufruf an alle Sportfanatiker: Dieses Wochenende ab zu Hornbach (bitte alle zu selben Firma, damit
man eine kleinere Auswahl hat) und ein Probetraining durchführen, es empfiehlt sich in Gruppen zu gehen, nach einem gröberen bei McD am besten und dann
bitte die Erfahrungen hier reinschreiben, wichtig ist, dass NUR Unterspüler getestet werden, da nach selbstversuchen bei Oberspülern verherende Folgen sichtbar
wurden, die da wären: Unkontrolliertes Mörserverhalten des "Spritzers", suboptimale verteilung an der Decke, oder gar kein "Spritzer", ich bitte euch auch
Schutz- und Ersatzbekleidung mitzunehmen (Schutzbekleidung wären Ell- und Kniebogenschützer sowie ein Helm um das Verletzungsrisiko zu verringern).

Lg
Benny


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ich geh derweil schon einmal meinen dreifachen Tornado-Krapfen trainieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (30. Juli 2010)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Wenn willst Du denn da befragen? Den Porzellangott? Wobei er ja die Opfergabe bereits bekam...



Das fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf Anusanna!
Dein Name...? 
Ist das gewollt oder absicht, das er perfekt in diese Thema hineinpasst? *ANUS*anna.
Sorry, aber ich find mich witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Porzelangöttin heißt ab sofort Anus-Anna.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Meine Porzelangöttin heißt ab sofort Anus-Anna.



Was für eine Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (31. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was für eine Ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja. Das kann man so oder so sehen.
In meiner Schulzeit, gab es eine Schülerin namens Anke. 
Die wurde von einem anderen Mitschüler dabei beobachtet, wie sie ihrem Freund unter einer Autobahnbrücke einen geblxxx hat.
Seit dem hieß sie nur noch "Autobahn-Anke".
Und wenn ich auch schon so einige Namen meiner damaligen Klassenkameraden vergessen habe, so werd ich mich auch in 50 Jahren 
noch an Anke erinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hat diese "Anna" ja ihren Namenszusatz aus einem ähnlichen Grund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Juli 2010)

Das erinnert mich an "Pimper-Inka"! Jede Erklärung ist auch hier fehl am Platze...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Thread ist würdelos, unappetlitlich, dekadent und tritt die Werte unserer christlich-konservativen Weltordnung mit Füssen.

Der konnte ja nur von Damo kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (31. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist würdelos, unappetlitlich, dekadent und tritt die Werte unserer christlich-konservativen Weltordnung mit Füssen.
> 
> Der konnte ja nur von Damo kommen
> 
> ...



Du hast sexistisch, niveaulos und faekalisiert vergessen!
Ich befürchte fast, das die christlich-konservativen ihren Stuhlgang gar nicht verrichten, sondern ihn sich durch die Rippen schwitzen. 
Logisch, denn mit nem Stock im Arsch lässt es sich nunmal schlecht kacken!
Das erklärt auch, warum die so streng mit ihrer Weltordnung sein müssen. Ein strenger Körpergeruch erfordert auch eine strenge
Haltung allem anderen gegenüber.
Aber vielleicht möchte ja der Herr Ohrensammler über die größe seines Stockes fachsimpeln?
Wir würden uns freuen ein neues Mitglied in unserer Diskussionsmitte aufzunehmen.
Also fühl Dich willkommen, wärend ich Nasenklammern an die Beteiligten verteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Und wenn ich auch schon so einige Namen meiner damaligen Klassenkameraden vergessen habe, so werd ich mich auch in 50 Jahren
> noch an Anke erinnern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird besagter Anke aber eine Freude bereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich versteh schon was du sagen willst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht möchte ja der Herr Ohrensammler über die größe seines Stockes fachsimpeln?



Mit Maßeinheiten dieser Größenordnung wurdest du bestimmt noch nicht konfrontiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gilt die Devise..scheissen...spülen....fertig (Händewaschen bei der CSD-Fraktion nicht zu vergessen)


----------



## soul6 (16. September 2010)

Um das Thema trotz Sommerpause nicht einschlafen zu lassen (nächste Olympiade kommt auch bald), wollte ich gerade die "WettbewerbsNormMuschel" (kurz WNM) raussuchen.
Bin aber leider gleich beim ersten googeln auf das gestossen "http://www.ostarrichi.org/begriff-14556-at-Klomuscheltaucher+mit+Spagetti....html";
Vorallem kommt der Ausdruck aus der Rubrik : Zwischenmenschliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich bei der Suche nach DER Normmuschel noch fasziniert hat, kann wahrlich nur aus meinem schönen Heimatland kommen; Wie bei uns Ösis die Normen erstellt werden (guckst du hier) :




> Was die Klomuschel, der Leichenbestatter oder der Malstift nun genau können müssen, das wird in Räumen wie Zimmer 212 festgelegt. Vier Parteien sitzen dann auf den Stühlen, an den U-förmig aufgestellten Tischen, trinken Mineralwasser und so weiter.
> 
> „In der Kommission sitzen Vertreter aus der Wirtschaft, Verwaltung, Wissenschaft", sagt Dr.Stern. „Und natürlich auch Konsumentenvertreter." Im Vorjahr wurden rund 5.600 Mitarbeiter in den verschiedenen Fachgremien gezählt. Manche von ihnen werden auch als „rot-weiß-rote" Delegierte zu den europäischen und internationalen technischen Komitees entsandt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bekomm´ ich das mit der Norm nicht ganz gebacken, weil dauernd stoss ich bei der Suche auf Unglaubliches wie diesen Artikel :
*Zukunftsgeschäft "Urban Mining" *- *Das Bergwerk in der Klomuschel


*Also ich muß jetzt echt aufpassen beim nächsten Bergwerksbesuch, dass mir keiner ne Spitzhacke reinrammt, bevor ich den Abschuss gemacht hab.

lg
randy


----------



## Ennia (16. September 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Um das Thema trotz Sommerpause nicht einschlafen zu lassen (nächste Olympiade kommt auch bald), wollte ich gerade die "WettbewerbsNormMuschel" (kurz WNM) raussuchen.
> Bin aber leider gleich beim ersten googeln auf das gestossen "http://www.ostarrichi.org/begriff-14556-at-Klomuscheltaucher+mit+Spagetti....html";
> Vorallem kommt der Ausdruck aus der Rubrik : Zwischenmenschliches
> 
> ...



Ich denke, du bist hier auf dem Synonym-Holzweg!

Den Begriff Klomuschel hast du völlig falsch interpretiert. Ich fange ganz am Anfang an und werde mit den Gerüchten und Mutmaßungen ein für allemal aufräumen.
Klo, die Kurzform von Klosett, im engl. "Closet", nicht aber zu verwechseln mit "closed", "-Cl0S3d-" oder alternativ "/closed" (wird von Forumapostel oder sogar von Mods in einem Diskussionsforum verwendet). Das Wort wurde wohl aus Engländischen Sprache entwendet, da es Gemeinsamkeiten mit den Wörtern _Schrankkoffer_ oder _Wandschrank_ aufweist, was wiederum der Beleg für die Tatsache ist, dass es im Mittelalter üblich war, seinem Nachbarn heimlich in den Koffer oder in den Schrank zu scheißen. Woher nun das abstruse Konstrukt "WC" kommt ist bislang ungeklärt, aber Aiman Abdallah ist an der Sache dran. 
Es ist bekannt, das große kulturelle Unterschiede existieren. Sowohl religiöse, alsauch gesellschaftliche.

Ich möchte zuerst auf die religiösen Kulturunterschiede eingehen:
Das Klo nimmt in vielen Religionen eine göttliche Position ein (Scientology und Zeugen Joes). Ein Beweis, dass Kloschüsseln in das ewige Reich aufgenommen wurden, ist die tatsache, dass sich Jesus oft die Unterschrift für das Jahreszeugnis von diversen Kloschüsseln geben lassen hat. Andere Unterzeichner waren zum Beispiel G.O.T.T., Engel und Erzengel und auch Bob Marley (wie das gehen soll, ist mir auch ein Rätsel...).

*gesellschaftliche Unterschiede:*
In vielen Ländern ist es üblich zum Scheißen in eine Klohalle zu gehen. Hier werden Gesellschaftsspiele wie "Reise nach Jerusalem" gespielt. Ein weiteres highlight ist die Tierzucht in den Scheißhallen. Eines der Beliebtesten Züchtlinge ist die Kloente. Frauen verleugenen ihre existenz, jedoch wissen die Herren der Schöpfung hier besser bescheid. Damit die Kloente nicht jämmerlich verendet, wird von renomierten Zuchtverbänden geraten regelmäßig Wasserverwirblungen im Klo zu erzeugen, damit die Kloente mit frischem, sauerstoffhaltigem wasser versorgt wird. Wenn sich braune Substanzen in der Kloschüssel ablagern, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Kloente undbedingt mit Frischwasser zu versorgen ist und dass man als Halter möglichst wenig isst.

Das zweite Tier der Gattung Klotiere ist die sogenannte Klomuschel. Ja, jetzt komme ich endlich zu der Klomuschel - Nach all dem Gefasel-Blablabla... Die Klomuschel lebt tief in den Windungen des Siphons (chin. Geruchsverstärker) und ernährt sich von Pelztieren und auch gelegentlich von Reptilien, die versuchen von der Kanalisation in das Bad bzw. in die Klohallen zu gelangen. Naturforscher haben bis ins späte 20. Jhd. vermutet, dass Klomuscheln positiv zur Kloflora und -fauna beitragen. Der berühmte Klohölenforscher Jacques Cousteau (eher bekannt als Jim Knopf) kam der hinterhältigen Klomuschel auf die Schliche. Er hat bewiesen, dass die gemeine Klomuschel sprichwörtlich auf das Klo-Klima scheißt und ihre ganzen Abfälle [Altöl, Altmetall(Weißblech und Kupferabfälle), Altpapier(Bildzeitung) und die Verwandten im Rentenalter) einfach in der Schüssel entsorgt. Die Wissenschaftler waren erzürnt und riefen zum Kampf auf. Alleine schon wegen der bedrohten Kloente musste die Vermehrung der Klomuschel aufgehalten werden. 

Ein neuer Berufszweig entstand: die Klomuscheltaucherei. Ganz recht, die Klomuscheltaucherei! Professionelle Taucher wurden ausgebildet alle Klos von den gemeinen Klomuscheln zu befreien und die Kloente vor ihrem sicheren Tode zu bewahren. Die Klomuscheltaucherei unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich vom Scuba-Diving bzw. Gerätetauchen. Unterschiedlich, ob der Klomuscheltaucher einen Flachspüler oder einen Tiefspüler betaucehn möchte, benötigt man eine zusätzliche Spaghettiausrüstung. Hocktoiletten werden in der Regel nicht betaucht, da zu gefährlich!
Leider führt die Klomuschel keine Wertgegenstände wie zum Beispiel Bargeld oder Perlen mitsich, sodass sich die Klomuscheltaucherei nicht wirklich lohnt. Da ein Klomuscheltaucher stehts am Existenzminimum lebt, avancierte diese Berufsbezeichnung zum Schimpfwort (Leider ist das nicht der einzige Beruf, der in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde: siehe Bauer, Fleischfachverkauferin und Front-Office-Guest-Ordering-Manager (neudeutsch für Kellner))

Ich hoffe alle Misverständnisse sind nun beseitigt und ihr seid nun klareren Verstandes.

Bedanken könnt ihr euch natürlich in Form von Ansehen-Punkten.


----------

